# how is this background made?



## echoyjeff222 (Aug 23, 2015)

Is there post processing involved, or what is going on? Is it just a sheet of paper placed behind the flower?

last rays by Jarmila Vymazalová / 500px


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks like most of the shots are done with other flowers in the background, but with the bokeh from doing a close-up shot with a relatively large aperture.

Interesting that 99% of the shots are of flowers, my 500px site also has only flowers.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd venture wide open aperture and some post with a careful eye to the background.


----------



## decyjohn (Feb 11, 2016)

This background Image is created buy Water Effect in Photoshop


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2016)

I would suggest the image maker used a Macro, or close focus lens, and was very, very close to the flower and water droplet..

A shallow depth-of-field is more about the point-of-focus distance than about the lens aperture.


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 12, 2016)

Shallow DOF as stated plus colored paper in the background with a light behind the paper perhaps.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 12, 2016)

macro shot and then over-worked post-processing.  nothing more.


----------

